# getting my first revolver,, have some questions



## walter (Aug 4, 2007)

i want something really small(and preferably cheap) for plinking.. cheap ammo. which is the cheapest caliber?

also i was something stainless steel finish and sa/da. i also want somethign cheap but i'm willing to pay more for a recognized brand.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Small guns are for concealment or as "kit guns" for the dwindling number of American outdoorsmen. If you want to really enjoy your shooting, select something of at least medium size, rather than a snubby concealment gun. For cheap ammo, select .22LR.

Not sure if either is still in production, but S&W and Ruger have both made revolvers that fit your bill. Taurus still does, and is less expensive.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

For a "value" gun check the Taurus. Their #94 is a 9 shot stainless, and weighs around 25 oz. For about $35 more they have the 7 shot #970 at about 44 oz., also stainless.


----------

